# who here is an ACA member?



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

*Are you an ACA member?*​
I am a life member13.45%I renew every year1034.48%I used to be, but not anymore310.34%never been a member1137.93%I hate the ACA13.45%ACwho? never heard of them26.90%local clubs are much better.13.45%


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

I was wondering, how many people here are members of the American Cichlid Association?

I was a member off and on, mostly renewing my membership when there was an interesting convention nearby. but yesterday I finally shelled out the cash for a life membership. it'll go great with my NRA life membership.   

so, are you an ACA member? why or why not? and what other fish clubs do you belong to? I was thinking of also joining the Missouri Aquarium Society, but i am not sure yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been a member of the ACA off & on since the mid 1980's. I've been a constant member since 2000. I usually pay for 2 yrs at a time. I'm also a member & officer(Treasurer) in my local fish club the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Been a member for 2 years and will renew again in December. It's been my Birthday present to myself ever since I joined :lol:

Also if you have never heard of the ACA or would like to join please check out there website.
www.cichlid.org/


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I am an ACA member.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm a proud ACA member. So are all of our Admins except 'MC1979', who reside in Australia. Many of our moderators are as well. Great organization!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Signed up last year...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Me too. I pay for three years at a time.

Kevin


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

ACA Member!


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

ACA member here as well.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

To all of you that are members why don't you put it in your signature on the bottom and promote the ACA a little.
Thanks


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I am until they allow hybrids, then I'll be out.


----------



## Compressed (Oct 20, 2002)

Im a member also


----------



## Mokkers (Jan 10, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> I am until they allow hybrids, then I'll be out.


Surely hybrids cannot be an issue within the ACA, no?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Mokkers said:


> maddyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I am until they allow hybrids, then I'll be out.
> ...


 let's not take this thread this direction please.

This is a thread about who is a member or not.

Feel free to begin a new thread for any tangents such as this one.


----------

